# OLN is coming back to Dish (Channel 151) WITH NHL? (merged)



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Just heard from a friend who has a FTA receiver. Message on the screen says something like "Get ready to spend some time indoors, OLN is coming back to Dishnetwork, NHL coverage is back April 22nd"

Great, now I get expanded cable installed 2 days ago and downgrade Dish to limited I might as well just leave it now till the playoffs are over. My dad is excited I just called him. GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

So the channel is now a slate with that message and not the programming...

I guess that the channel will return back to the subscriber tier soon, I doubt they are just advertising to FTA


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

well the channel is visible in-the-clear to FTA receivers.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Posted on the Channel Chart:

OLN NEWS!!! Reported by Anyon that there is a slate on channel 151 that states: ""Get ready to spend a little more time indoors... Outdoor Life Network is coming back to DISH Network channel 151! Look to enjoy this year's NHL Playoffs on OLN starting this Saturday the 22nd!"
Interestingly enough, this channel is no longer FTA to MPEG 2 (Non-Dish Network receivers) as of about 11 PM

See ya
Tony


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

The following are the games that Dish Network viewers WILL NOT be able to view on OLN for the NHL playoffs, because OLN and DISH decided to wait until Saturday to start OLN programming, not Friday...

Friday, April 21st @ 7:00pm ET 
Game 1: Oilers vs. Red Wings 

Friday, April 21st @ 10:00pm ET 
Game 1: Mighty Ducks vs. Flames


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, there's a chance DISH will turn 'em on Friday instead of Saturday since they like to launch a day earlier than their press releases sometimes. So let's hope that the engineers release it to the subs during the WEEK and not on Saturday. It's very rare that you'd see any Saturday uplink and authorization activities. Showtime/HBO/Starz free previews these days were made available on Friday, not Saturday.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

alebowgm said:


> The following are the games that Dish Network viewers WILL NOT be able to view on OLN for the NHL playoffs, because OLN and DISH decided to wait until Saturday to start OLN programming, not Friday...
> 
> Friday, April 21st @ 7:00pm ET
> Game 1: Oilers vs. Red Wings
> ...


Those two games are also not available on NHL-CI. Tonight CI is showing Ottawa-Tampa Bay at 7:00PM and San Jose-Nashville at 8:00 PM.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

So I wonder which tier OLN will be on.


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

I guess it is just wait and see right now. If this news is true I wonder who is going to come out first proclaiming victory in "NHL-Gate." I just hope they don't try to stick this in the Multi-Sport pack as a way to jab at OLN one last time.

On a side note...
Now with OLN (possibly) and Lifetime disputes settled, are there any other channels that have been removed or negotiating to come back?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Odds ae that neither company will claim victory. But many on the forums will. 

I don't know of any "lost " channels but there are some that DISH never had that many would like to see. MASN and YES come to mind.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Any of the games to be in HD on the HDPPV channel?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Dish deffinetly better do so... They'll be in HD...


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Suomi said:


> So I wonder which tier OLN will be on.


It better be available to people with "locals only"!!!


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

Suomi said:


> So I wonder which tier OLN will be on.


My sisters dish network dvr box shows that it's not included as of now in the 120 package which means unless something changes it will be in the 180 package.


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have the Everything Pack..the channel isn't on yet...unless it's in the sports pack

looks like they will stick to the 22nd as the cut-on date


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

mshaw2715 said:


> My sisters dish network dvr box shows that it's not included as of now in the 120 package which means unless something changes it will be in the 180 package.


Even for an AT120 subscriber, the AT180 channels show up in the "All Channels" list in the guide. It's not showing up at all yet, which just means that Dish still hasn't made it visible yet.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well the slate is down now, so that either mean the slate was not ready for primetime and the deal isn't actually done, or the channel is being ready to be uplinked. But then again, why did they make a slate if they never planned on showing it?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

BFG said:


> well the slate is down now, so that either mean the slate was not ready for primetime and the deal isn't actually done, or the channel is being ready to be uplinked. But then again, why did they make a slate if they never planned on showing it?


Or maybe E* was just messing with the hackers!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

It is more fun that way.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

juan, I believe that those who had the MPEG 2 recievers are not 'hackers' as it was 'in the clear'...


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

looks like this deal fell apart somehow in less than one day


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

So it could mean that the deal failed or its in process of being turned over for customers. Either way.. I'll find out for sure tomorrow. If the channel appears.


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

maybe they wanted Detroit to change their name to the "Dish Red Wings"...or maybe the "Colorado Echostars."


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Man what a turnaround. I feel ****ty for even mentioning some good news in the 1st place.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

ehren said:


> Man what a turnaround. I feel ****ty for even mentioning some good news in the 1st place.


Well we all know what happens when you all ASSUME something. Maybe it will be on tomorrow, but it really is fun to sit here and watch you all freak out over this. It has made my weekend, and it is just starting!  :lol: :hurah:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well when someone reports that logo has been uplinked I bet folks will be sure to enjoy the reaction from you as well


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Well we all know what happens when you all ASSUME something. Maybe it will be on tomorrow, but it really is fun to sit here and watch you all freak out over this. It has made my weekend, and it is just starting!  :lol: :hurah:


Wow, if watching this forum "made your weekend", you must lead an extremely pathetic life! :icon_lame


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Y'know, I couldn't care less about OLN and hockey... BUT... having said that... I do hope you guys get your channel so you can watch. I'd be seriously pissed if I couldn't watch my NASCAR races  So while I don't do the hockey bit, I do get the sentiment!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I can verify that Dish logo. Uh, thanks for sharing, Dish.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

well I am enjoying OLN on channel 31 on my Charter expanded lineup so I really couldn't care about Dish, I was just passing on some hopeful news. Sorry

Well time to go play a game of my own.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Looking forward to watching the Tour de France this Summer sans LA.

I really want my OLN back!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Just heard a report over IRC that supposivly OLN is now uplinked to channel 151, no EPG info but they are showing Bull Riding right now... Can anyone (JohnH, Tony?) confirm? It has yet to showup on my reciever (is it bad that I am forcing a hard rest every 5 minutes right now?haha)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It's reportedly True!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess we will find out then tonight at 7pm if it has NHL on OLN or not... 

Philadelphia at Buffalo is on tap...

Hopefully it shows up in my reciever soon...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Same content as OLN on D* at this time.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

right, but wasnt the change only the NHL content on OLN between DirecTV and Dish?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also, John is it still showing as hidden/engineering in the tables? Maybe I could then stop rebooting my reciever...

Also FTA or encrpyted? If it shows FTA again, then we may be out of luck... if it is encrpyted, we may be good...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It was not available, NO EPG, in Engineering. Stop rebooting.


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

no channel 151 showing up here.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

EPG name still "TEST" John?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No EPG entry, but system name is TEST.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. that is what i ment.. 
EPG name is still TEST


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other OLN threads closed and some posts moved to this thread so we don't have multiple threads with the same content.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks James.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

The NBC game anouncer just mentioned that the game tonight will be on OLN......I think that is funny.
Mr Obvious


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

"Test" (Currently Showing OLN) 
That is listed on the 110 Birds channel list.
What's that mean?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It means that OLN is now uplinked FTA to channel 151 and it is not yet available to subscribers. Nothing more. Sorry

See ya
Tony


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Could be OLN-Lite as Lyngsat has it for months.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

FTA?

EPG?

You guys are spewing above my head.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

jldhawk said:


> FTA?
> 
> EPG?
> 
> You guys are spewing above my head.


Your a few channels off, 492 buddy, keep it on topic will ya.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I can verify that OLN (which isn't supposed to be an acronym for anything these days) is back in the clear using free-to-air (FTA) equipment to view it. I'm not sure what it looks like in the Electronic Program Guide (EPG). An Arena Football League (AFL) game is starting now, and later we'll see whether OLN includes the National Hockey League (NHL).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jldhawk said:


> FTA?
> 
> EPG?
> 
> You guys are spewing above my head.


FTA - Free-To-Air (a type of receiver for viewing free stuff.)

EPG = Electronic Program Guide(The thingy in the receiver which tells you what is on)


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I hope you guys get it tonight. (crossing fingers).


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, EVEN the sarcastic ones.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess there are too many TLAs for a lot of people. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a feeling that since the game just started and we have yet to see OLN appear in the guide, it isn't coming in tonight... Esepcially if is once again FTA...

I have a feeling that when Dish pulled OLN, OLN said you can't pull OLN, so Dish went and placed it FTA...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The feed which is up is OLN Alternate. It is not available. 

D* blacked out here, due to Flyers involvement.

The alternate feed is on Comcast Cable here.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

OLN can burn in hell.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Yep, so whatever deal they had must have fallen apart last minute, or Dish was just messing and playing a late April fools joke...

Someone should ask Charlie about it at the Chat comin up


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ehren, Anik F2 - C 12 analog. OLN Backhaul with commercials.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

alebowgm said:


> Yep, so whatever deal they had must have fallen apart last minute, or Dish was just messing and playing a late April fools joke...
> 
> Someone should ask Charlie about it at the Chat comin up


I'm sure they will have something worked by the time the next Charlie chat comes around, so that way they have something new to brag about.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

You all took a post by someone who stated they heard something from someone else and ran with it. I love it. ASSUME makes a what??? hehehehehe


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

JohnH said:


> ehren, Anik F2 - C 12 analog. OLN Backhaul with commercials.


Charter Cable channel 31 analog with commercials here


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Still wondering if Charlie is trying to get CSN-Philadelphia out of Comcast.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm getting non-NHL content on OLN with a message that says: "Due to local blackout restrictions, the current OLN NHL Playoff game will not be seen. Please check your local listings." FYI. (edited to fix quote)

PS Sorry that your confusion with acronyms (cough Thread search) was causing you problems (cough Google search). I was innoculated against sarcasm yesterday, and I seem to be working through a mild version of it now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ehren said:


> Still wondering if Charlie is trying to get CSN-Philadelphia out of Comcast.


Well, it does have the Flyers 0, Sabres 2 game on. 

OLN Alternate is showing "Legends of Hockey".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

ehren said:


> OLN can burn in hell.


as a hockey fan I am upset with the whole thing. But I have no idea who is responsible for this delay. do you know something that you can tell us?


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

According to some site it said as of 2:35 they made an agreement. Can anyone support orgive an update whether the negotiaions have been agreed on or what?


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Someone suggested that we are supposed to wait for "OFFICIAL" word from OLN or Dish Network, so that being said, I'll see you all NEXT season.


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

the sattaliteguy forum is saying that they have made a deal? Anyone? WHats the most recent update?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I do nots ee that at that site. Could you provide a link?


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=63746

Happy reading!!


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just called dishnetwork, they said they still dont have any updates whether OLN is coming back to dish or not.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

neelio84 said:


> the sattaliteguy forum is saying that they have made a deal? Anyone? WHats the most recent update?


WHAT ****ING DEAL?

By the way my original post has a ****ing question mark.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Deal Done: ?????
OLN on Dish? Not Yet.
This thread: Priceless


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

jldhawk said:


> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=63746
> 
> Happy reading!!


I have read it. where does it say a deal has been made?


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr/television/brief_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1002384386


> April 22, 2006
> 
> EchoStar returning OLN in time for NHL playoffs
> 
> NEW YORK -- More than six months after EchoStar Communications dropped Comcast-owned cable channel OLN from the Dish Network, the two companies are close to reaching a carriage agreement just in time for the Stanley Cup playoffs. OLN and Comcast declined comment Friday but an agreement was expected to be announced soon. Further details weren't available and it wasn't clear what tier OLN would be on. OLN was yanked off Dish on Oct. 20 after OLN replaced NHL games with other programming on Dish and Cablevision (HR, 10/21/05). The Comcast-owned channel was upset because OLN was available on Cablevision and Dish tiers that were available to less than 40% of subscribers. Dish's tier was the America's Top 180 package. OLN has since settled with Cablevision. (Paul J. Gough and Andrew Wallenstein)


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

That's were I thought it said a deal was done, so that's when i strarted asking questions.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

jldhawk said:


> That's were I thought it said a deal was done, so that's when i strarted asking questions.


Like this thread it is speculating on the rumors. as for the text you gave us it said that an agreement is CLOSE. It soes NOT say that one has occurred.


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

it better be here by tommorow so i can watch the calgary game


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

any new info?


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

NOPE, only speculating on the rumors... and Rumors of Speculation.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

for those just checking in:
As of 8:17 nothing to report. No deal is apparently done; no OLN on Dish; And lots of people pulling their hair out!


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess this is decieving then
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

For those of us wanting to watch the ANA CAL series, buy Fox Sports Prime Ticket. All games will be on that. Its temporary until OLN comes back. If dishnetwork were smart they would go to whatever extent it takes to get OLN back before the playoffs get any farther than they already are. THey must satisfy their paying customers.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

neelio84 said:


> For those of us wanting to watch the ANA CAL series, buy Fox Sports Prime Ticket. All games will be on that. Its temporary until OLN comes back. If dishnetwork were smart they would go to whatever extent it takes to get OLN back before the playoffs get any farther than they already are. THey must satisfy their paying customers.


Well they sure as heck are satisfying this one! Unless OLN agrees to pay Dish to carry the channel, keep holding out!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> I guess this is decieving then
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247


it does say it is not available to subs yet, so it isnt that decieving ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK guys --- try to remember that while the carriage of OLN (which is still not available on E* receivers in any form) is a hot topic, try not to turn this thread into a prize fight/hockey game.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

neelio84 said:


> For those of us wanting to watch the ANA CAL series, buy Fox Sports Prime Ticket. All games will be on that. Its temporary until OLN comes back. If dishnetwork were smart they would go to whatever extent it takes to get OLN back before the playoffs get any farther than they already are. THey must satisfy their paying customers.


Um maybe there wasn't any deal at all.Check your sources!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Just a couple of stupid questions.

1. Why is OLN going through the trouble of providing an alternate non-NHL feed? Since they don't have a deal with E*, is there some other cable outfit somewhere that is using the OLN-lite version?

2. How does E* have the authority to provide OLN FTA? Even the lite version has some value to some people: The TDF, all that bull riding that people seemed to miss. Or is the FTA audience not large enough for OLN to care about?

Just curious.


----------



## dadder (Aug 25, 2003)

DishNetwork advertises "the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup playoffs" as part of the Center Ice package. I paid big bucks for that package and now.......I will not be getting half of the play off games during the next seven days. 

I just got off the phone and for the last hour, DishNetwork and I have been going round and round. 

No luck. 

If you don't have internet, you can go to channel 540 and get the scores.

"Isn't that spechal !" @#$*&*


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

dadder said:


> DishNetwork advertises "the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup playoffs" as part of the Center Ice package. I paid big bucks for that package and now.......I will not be getting half of the play off games during the next seven days.
> 
> I just got off the phone and for the last hour, DishNetwork and I have been going round and round.
> 
> ...


I'm right with you dadder, can only see half the games. It will be worse in the semi-finals when there is no CI coverage. 

Maybe I'll move to Canada in May


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

SDWC said:


> I'm right with you dadder, can only see half the games. It will be worse in the semi-finals when there is no CI coverage.
> 
> Maybe I'll move to Canada in May


or go to your local bar and help your local economy!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

saltrek said:


> Just a couple of stupid questions.
> 
> 1. Why is OLN going through the trouble of providing an alternate non-NHL feed? Since they don't have a deal with E*, is there some other cable outfit somewhere that is using the OLN-lite version?
> 
> ...


1) Who says they don't have a deal with E*? Lots of evidence points to the idea that the contract between OLN and E* is still there. The trouble is (from E*'s perspective) is that in the contract OLN promised to deliver "something", probably huntin and fishin and maybe cyclin. The NHL wasn't included in that contract, so OLN could ask for an adjustment to the contract to cover the new content. (Hey, you can always ask.) E* said it wasn't budgin, so OLN had to deliver what it promised or be in breach of contract. Again, I can't be sure that this is exactly what happened, but this is the strongest theory that fits all the known facts.

2) IF the scenario presented in the previous paragraph is true, then it's easily possible that OLN is continuing to supply its previously-agreed-on programming, and E* is continuing to pay the old rate. Given those premises, maybe E* is using its right to broadcast the channel in the way that will cause OLN the greatest displeasure: Blacking out the channel to paying subscribers, but sending it out to us FTA freeloaders.  Maybe E* had a contractual obligation, not just the right, to broadcast OLN ... somehow.

If someone else has a better theory that fits all the known facts, I'd like to hear it. Till then, this is my best guess.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW: To use OLN terminology, the version that E* is receiving is OLN. The version which has NHL Hockey is OLN Plus. This info according to the labels on the channels on the OLN distribution mux.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

To make it even more fustrating for Dish subs, OLN using CBC for Anaheim/Calgary and splashing "bonus coverage" on the screen every frickin 3 minutes.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

carload, I totally agree with your theory. I think E* is under legal obligation to air OLN, so they do so FTA. 

ehren, I didnt get to see that, mostly cause we dont get OLN.

JohnH, the feed which is FTA I assume is just the blacked out feed of OLN for areas that the restrictions apply to...


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

wow... all this over HOCKEY? I'm all for getting more channels (i'd prefer they add more HD channels and not SD crap) but it's only sports!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

not just hockey...

bull riding and the AFL on OLN...


----------



## neelio84 (Apr 23, 2006)

Any update as to whether dishnetwork is getting OLN channel 151 back anyime soon?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

if / when it will be... - i am more than SURE you will hear about it in this or simular thread


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

In September OLN will changing its name and become Versus...maybe by then Dish and OLN/Versus will have decided how close they are to an agreement.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I hope they didn't pay a lot of $$$$ for some marketing firm to come up with that name! :nono2:



LKirven517 said:


> In September OLN will changing its name and become Versus...maybe by then Dish and OLN/Versus will have decided how close they are to an agreement.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> I hope they didn't pay a lot of $$$$ for some marketing firm to come up with that name! :nono2:


I wonder what they are gonna replace "G4" with?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> I wonder what they are gonna replace "G4" with?


I hope G4 goes bye bye what a waste of space Dont Dish have VOOM gaming channel who needs 2???


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> I wonder what they are gonna replace "G4" with?


G4 is on 191, not 151 - or am I missing something here?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

G4 is not a gaming channel anymore. It is sort of Spike Jr.

I believe that what Juan meant was what name would they come up with for this channel. 

Since DISH is part owner of the channel it is unlikely that they will drop it.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Personally, I like G4. If G4 showed NHL games, I could care less about OLN. But because G4 doesn't carry NHL games and OLN carries some that I can't watch elsewhere, it makes me mad. I will be pissed if I miss the Avs game tonight. I just wish Altitude wasnt balcked out for me for pro games.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

what the heck happened to 152 cstv? the signal has been lost on it. its at transponder 110 5


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Personally, I like G4. If G4 showed NHL games, I could care less about OLN. But because G4 doesn't carry NHL games and OLN carries some that I can't watch elsewhere, it makes me mad. I will be pissed if I miss the Avs game tonight. I just wish Altitude wasnt balcked out for me for pro games.


I too am an AVs fan, and Center Ice doesn't have that game for me eather, I still wonder why I paid all of that money for the CI package when I dont get to see play-offs.
Someone mentioned before about supporting local sports bar, Every Sports bar around here has DIsh Network and Local Cable (Cableone) NEITHER offer NHL play-offs.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

wow lame sports bar.

Why would they have dish? Most have combo cable and directv for sunday ticket...


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Dish network offers a HUGE fox sports package that DTV dont..

Looks to me like OLN breached their contract with the NHL!

If you deduct the 12 million E* customers from OLN's base, they no longer have the 64 million potential viewers like they told the NHL they had.
OLN/Comcast went to the NHL and used it's viewers (12 Million) on Dish Network


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Umm there's nothing sports wise Dish offers than DirecTV doesn't


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

BFG said:


> Umm there's nothing sports wise Dish offers than DirecTV doesn't


Tennis Channel


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

OLN is now showing the Rangers/Devils game on E*8. FTA only, I presume. Don't tell me that OLN has run out of filler?


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

The mexican standoff is over...OLN is back on channel 151.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No, it is not filler. It is the real thing and available to subscribers.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is on At180 any other tiers?


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

i have AEP...so no clue what tier it starts on


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I have 120, NOT available
DAMN IT!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

CHARLIE WON!!!!!! (someone had to say it)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

that means dish won 

Unless it's the same feed without nhl, lol...

is the devils game on?


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

goin by the other satellite forum it's 180 and up


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

BFG said:


> that means dish won
> 
> Unless it's the same feed without nhl, lol...


it is the normal OLN feed with hockey (Devils Game)....so I guess OLN lost this one...maybe the president of OLN agreed to name his first child Dish


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

BFG said:


> that means dish won
> 
> Unless it's the same feed without nhl, lol...
> 
> Of course we don't know what they are paying. But who cares about details?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

wow that's shocking.

I wonder if the NHL stepped in?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

LKirven517 said:


> goin by the other satellite forum it's 180 and up


well if is is not on AT 120 that sonds right.


----------



## LKirven517 (Jun 8, 2004)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=846757&highlight=

That is the address of the press release Dish put out


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> BFG said:
> 
> 
> > that means dish won
> ...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually Juan what you just posted makes it look like OLD won----even if Charlie paid less because they would amke more moey anyway. . It does not support your argument.

Don't get me wrong I am not saying that OLN "won". Or that any one did. Most negotiations are compromises. I am saying that we should not make authoritative statements about it when we don't know the details.


----------



## dadder (Aug 25, 2003)

Thank you Charlie !!!

I am impressed !!!!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No Juan is saying that Dish won because, OLN had to have fallen through on holding out for dish to agree to their terms, so OLN agreed to Dish's terms because OLN was losing out on Dish's subscribe base and additonal add revenue from them


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

The hockey is also FTA (at the moment  )


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

OLN wanted AT60, Dish said no way it would be on AT180. Where did it end up? Yep that's right, AT180. So who do you think won! Way to go C.E. and Dish! hehehehe


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I gather OLN not only wanted more money for the channel with NHL but also wanted to be in a lower tier.

Since Dish turned it back on with NHL and in AT180... it would imply that even if Dish is paying a little more for the channel, they still won on getting the real OLN back + not having to put it in a lower tier which would cost Dish more as more subscribers at the lower tiers.

So I'd say Dish won, followed in a close second by the NHL who I'm sure wanted their games to be seen by more people.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

BFG said:


> No Juan is saying that Dish won because, OLN had to have fallen through on holding out for dish to agree to their terms, so OLN agreed to Dish's terms because OLN was losing out on Dish's subscribe base and additonal add revenue from them


Again we don't know WHAT happened. You are speculating. We know that DISH got the tier that they wanted. That is all we know.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. & STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 24, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) and OLN today announced a multi-year agreement which restores the channel to DISH Network customers.

"It was important that we negotiated a fair contract, enabling DISH Network to remain a tremendous value for our customers," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming. "We understand that this has been a difficult period for our customers, and we thank them for all their patience. We look forward to a long relationship with OLN in which we can provide the network to our customers."

"We are very pleased that millions of DISH customers can once again enjoy OLN's terrific programming," said Gavin Harvey, President of the network. "DISH and OLN belong together, and I appreciate the spirit of partnership that reconnected us. We look forward to serving our very passionate -- and extremely patient -- fans of the NHL, Tour De France, Professional Bull Riding, and the best hunting and fishing on television."

OLN returns to channel 151 in America's Top 180, DishHD Gold or any higher programming package. National Hockey League fans can now catch exciting playoff action including tonight's double-header involving the New York Rangers at New Jersey Devils at 7 p.m. (EDT), and the Colorado Avalanche at Dallas Stars at 9:30 p.m. (EDT). Visit www.OLNTV.com for a complete NHL playoff schedule.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you CHARLIE!

I bet Charlie wanted to see the Avs game tonight too....

I just got off the phone with Dish, I upgraded BACK up to the 180 HD GOLD, were I was BEFORE they dumped OLN. (Basic 180 package) Before they added all of the HD channels.

So I guess Dish won the battle with OLN, AND they won my business Dollar back as well.

Score Dish Network 2 OLN 0.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

egh $10 to watch the playoff games on OLN and no HD feed yet, is too much for me.

I'll just watch the NBC coverage and forget OLN for now...


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jldhawk said:


> Thank you CHARLIE!
> 
> I bet Charlie wanted to see the Avs game tonight too....
> 
> ...


to be fair, Charlie could have watched the Av's tonite without the deal, since they play on Altitude (410) Sports and so Denver doesn't have to have OLN to see the game


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The following was sent to retailers today... (nothing proprietary)


April 24, 2006
Dear DISH Network Retailer,
Good news, Outdoor Life Network (OLN) is back on DISH Network! DISH Network and OLN have successfully reached a multiyear agreement which restores OLN to customers who subscribe to AT180, America’s Everything Pak, and DishHD Gold. OLN is also included in our Public and Private’s Max View and Private Plus, and in Bulk Programming’s Action Pack and Bulk AT180. OLN is located on channel 151 for all DISH Network entertainment packages.
We are happy to have OLN back on DISH Network. At the same time, we’re pleased to have fought hard for our customers’ interests. DISH Network was able to negotiate a fair contract with OLN on behalf of all our subscribers.
OLN Programming:
OLN is home of the NHL Stanley Cup Playoffs, and offers a variety of unique and popular outdoor, sports and active lifestyle programming. OLN’s sport programming includes an unusual mix of sports from bull riding and the Gravity Games, to hunting and extensive coverage of professional cycling, tennis and hockey. It also exclusively airs reruns of the hit reality show “Survivor.”
Here is a small sample of OLN’s programming for the next two weeks:
• NHL Quarterfinals April 21-25, 2006
• NHL Playoffs June 6-7, 2006 (tentative)
• Tour de France Summer 2006
• “Cyclism Sundays” Features well-known bicycling races from around the world
• Boston Marathon Reruns from April 17, 2006
• PBR (Bull Riding)
Built Ford Tough Series April 22-23, 2006
• “Weekends in the Wild” April 21-23, 2006
Outdoor animal programming
• AFL (Arena Football League) April 22, 2006 Dallas Desperados vs. Georgia Fever; additional games April 30, 2006, May 6, 2006, and May 13, 2006.
• 2005-2006 Volvo Ocean Race One of the world’s ultimate sailing adventures, April 29, 2006 (ongoing)
• 2006 Ford Tour de Georgia Premier cycling event, May 1, 2006
• Survivor Cup Every Wednesday evening. Features the best and most memorable competitions from the ground-breaking hit reality series, “Survivor”
Don’t let customers miss any of the action. Let them know that OLN is back! DISH Network is sending outbound customer communications letting them know the great knows. We look forward to a long relationship with OLN.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

BFG said:


> egh $10 to watch the playoff games on OLN and no HD feed yet, is too much for me.
> 
> I'll just watch the NBC coverage and forget OLN for now...


Worth EVERY penny, Plus you need to add in the $5.00 they are going to charge me when the play-offs are over, and OLN goes into the closet for me untill next Hockey Season, if the NHL lets them have it again.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

ehren said:


> Just heard from a friend who has a FTA receiver. Message on the screen says something like "Get ready to spend some time indoors, OLN is coming back to Dishnetwork, NHL coverage is back April 22nd"
> 
> Great, now I get expanded cable installed 2 days ago and downgrade Dish to limited I might as well just leave it now till the playoffs are over. My dad is excited I just called him. GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There... I said it. I don't care.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

UTFAN said:


> There... I said it. I don't care.


Most people from Colorado don't, I mean Texas, er I mean Colorado?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I checked my guide about 4 times today, didn't notice until about 6:30 central that OLN was in the guide but red. So, on a blind read, I upgraded from 120 to 180 and watched a beautiful 5-4 win by the Avs in OT! Thanks E* :joy:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The discussion continues in this thread.


----------

